# NACHO THE CAT IS MISSING! OPPOSITE THE DUKE OF EDINBURGH PUB



## Simon McDowell (Aug 9, 2016)

Nacho has been missing since 2nd August from the Edmonsbury Estate in Brixton near The Ferndale Sports Centre/opposite the Duke of Edinburgh pub. 

He is a small black and white cat with a cute black smudge on his nose. He’s microchipped and was wearing a green and white collar with a bell. He’s quite timid of unfamiliar people. 

Please check around your home and garden - especially in sheds and garages! He’s often found lying on his back with his belly in the air.

If you have seen him please please get in touch.

*Claire: 07813452822 / claireki44@yahoo.co.uk
  *


----------



## editor (Aug 9, 2016)

I'll keep an eye out. Good luck!


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 17, 2021)

RIP


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Feb 17, 2021)

Obviously tragic. But. It feels like there is some of the intervening news missing. The cat was found 4 years ago and had a happy life in the mean time? or has been found mummified in the beer cellar?


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 17, 2021)

pseudonarcissus said:


> Obviously tragic. But. It feels like there is some of the intervening news missing. The cat was found 4 years ago and had a happy life in the mean time? or has been found mummified in the beer cellar?


Let's go with a happy life


----------



## Argonia (Feb 18, 2021)

Nacho looks cool


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 18, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Nacho looks cool


He’s very cool. Has been for a while


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Feb 18, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Nacho looks cool


----------

